# Can't get him to "Stand" without gesture :(



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Training Neo so far has been really easy, he is 15 weeks old and knows pretty reliably a few commands Sit, Down, heel, place, target, here, and stand (I can even get him to stay for up to 1.5 minutes)

My problem seems to be with the "stand" command that he isn't able to recognize without hand gestures. The rest he knows them most of the time just by voice even the ones he learned after the stand (target) but, for some reason, when I tell him to stand he always looks at me as if he has no clue of what I want.

I will then tell him "no" and repeat the command with the hand gesture and he will stand right away.

Do I just give him more time (since he is "only" 15 weeks old) or am I doing anything wrong ?

Thanks


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

At 15 weeks old, I wouldn't expect him to reliably know all of that, let alone without a little help.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

I never trained a dog before so I don't know what to expect but, as I said in my first message, he's been great so far.

I take it I should just keep doing what I am doing and with time he should get the idea ?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Command first wait a second then gesture.

Not both at the same time.

Not gesture then command.

Not Command wait a millisecond then gesture.

Put a gap in there.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Baillif said:


> Command first wait a second then gesture.
> 
> Not both at the same time.
> 
> ...


I think that might be my problem, I typically say the command and follow with the gesture almost at the same time. However he's had no problem in any of the commands before (or after) the stand ....

Another issue I am having with the stand is the fact that I am teaching him the "kick back" stand where he kicks his but out to stand without moving his front feet. This is working where I am right in front of him blocking the front movement but anytime I take a step back he has tendency to move forward  I don't reward him for that and I see him getting frustrated as if he doesn't understand what he's done wrong


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

At this point, I would work more on the basics than more advanced. Considering a stand command is more advanced, you want to focus on those sits and downs until you know for a fact they are 100% cemented in there. 

If you're insistent on teaching the stand, continue using the stand hand command followed by the verbal. Praise heavily for it. Give it more time before the verbal is all you have to use to get the action.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

KZoppa said:


> At this point, I would work more on the basics than more advanced. Considering a stand command is more advanced, you want to focus on those sits and downs until you know for a fact they are 100% cemented in there.
> 
> If you're insistent on teaching the stand, continue using the stand hand command followed by the verbal. Praise heavily for it. Give it more time before the verbal is all you have to use to get the action.


Thank you for your reply, I am not insisting on anything we are just having fun.

I am trying to see how far I can go with him.

My "issue" is that he learns very quickly he can do now stand in motion, drop in motion, sit in motion, recalls, stand from a sit, sit from a stand, sit from a down and down from a sit. Also heel position (no walking yet) place command, touch command and target pads

he can do most of these without a hand signal apart from the stand from a sit and the heel position. So I was just wondering why he is having troubles with these two

Thanks again


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

For a 15 week old, I would be less worried about the command and more about desensitizing him to being handled while standing. Make sure he is really solid and lets you manipulate how he is balanced on all four feet without wiggling around too much. There aren't many venues I can think of where a hand gesture wouldn't be allowed for standing. Is there are particular reason you need to eliminate the gesture? 

It took about a three weeks to phase out the gesture for finish left on my adult dog. I ended up using the gesture anyway since we compete in Rally mostly and they don't care if you use a hand gesture so long as you don't double-cue.

But if you need to eliminate it, the way Baillif suggested works.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Kaimeju said:


> For a 15 week old, I would be less worried about the command and more about desensitizing him to being handled while standing. Make sure he is really solid and lets you manipulate how he is balanced on all four feet without wiggling around too much. There aren't many venues I can think of where a hand gesture wouldn't be allowed for standing. Is there are particular reason you need to eliminate the gesture?
> 
> It took about a three weeks to phase out the gesture for finish left on my adult dog. I ended up using the gesture anyway since we compete in Rally mostly and they don't care if you use a hand gesture so long as you don't double-cue.
> 
> But if you need to eliminate it, the way Baillif suggested works.


Thank you for the reply, he grew up since I started this thread, he is 4 months now.

Thank you so much for the suggestion of being manipulated I never thought about that.

No reason at all for the hand gesture, just playing around and having fun with him. Unfortunately will never compete in any sports or show but trying to train him as if I was going to. (I didn't know hand signals were allowed so thank you for clarifying that)

Thanks again


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

it seems it just "clicked" this morning during our training session I gave him the stand command from sit and kicked out his butt and stood before I had the time to give the hand signal  Way to go Neo


----------

